# How old could Frankie and Benji be? (Texas tortoises)



## NataliaTG (Jul 29, 2016)

I know for sure that Frankie is a little older, since she is a bit larger. I also know that they're still a little young... I've had them for almost a year know (First I got Benji, then like 3 months later Frankie was given to me and then baby Rex, who just turned 1 year old).

The pictures were taken almost a year ago, when Rex was about 2 or 3 months old...

(I'm not good at inserting pictures,,, I'm sorry if they're too big!  )



When I first got Benjamin a year ago...


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Jul 29, 2016)

hey! from what I've heard it's hard to age a tortoise unless you know it's hatch date. 


beautiful tortoises though!


----------



## ascott (Jul 29, 2016)

SofíaTG said:


> I know for sure that Frankie is a little older, since she is a bit larger. I also know that they're still a little young... I've had them for almost a year know (First I got Benji, then like 3 months later Frankie was given to me and then baby Rex, who just turned 1 year old).
> 
> The pictures were taken almost a year ago, when Rex was about 2 or 3 months old...
> 
> ...



All anyone can offer are guesses....where did they come from?


----------



## ascott (Jul 29, 2016)

SofíaTG said:


> I know for sure that Frankie is a little older, since she is a bit larger. I also know that they're still a little young... I've had them for almost a year know (First I got Benji, then like 3 months later Frankie was given to me and then baby Rex, who just turned 1 year old).
> 
> The pictures were taken almost a year ago, when Rex was about 2 or 3 months old...
> 
> ...




Also...may we see closer up oics...also may we see the underside?


----------



## NataliaTG (Jul 29, 2016)

ascott said:


> Also...may we see closer up oics...also may we see the underside?



This post was from March, Frankie's plastron is white for some reason... I have a picture of Frankie and Benji's plastron:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/does-this-look-like-shell-rot-or-fungus.137953/#post-1292878

Benjamin was given to me by my aunt, because her dogs would use him as a chew toy  all I know is that she found him wandering around the street... Frankie was a ''gift'' from my father ...one of his aunts that have plenty of texas tortoises gave her to him. And Rex was given to me by another aunt who had hatchlings  I'm 100% sure that Frankie and Rex were born in captibity, Benji I'm not so sure but since he has never been afraid of people I'm guessing that he wasn't wild. My guess is around 3-5 years old? I don't really know. 

These pictures were taken today, They were exploring their soon to be outdoor pen: 

Benji:




Benji (And Frankie behind him):



Benjamín next to Dalí...



And finally, Frankie:


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 30, 2016)

Beautiful tortoises - but we're unable to guess their ages, sorry.


----------



## NataliaTG (Jul 30, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful tortoises - but we're unable to guess their ages, sorry.


Oh well  they will always be my babies hahaha  Thank you so much


----------



## ascott (Jul 30, 2016)

SofíaTG said:


> This post was from March, Frankie's plastron is white for some reason... I have a picture of Frankie and Benji's plastron:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/does-this-look-like-shell-rot-or-fungus.137953/#post-1292878
> 
> Benjamin was given to me by my aunt, because her dogs would use him as a chew toy  all I know is that she found him wandering around the street... Frankie was a ''gift'' from my father ...one of his aunts that have plenty of texas tortoises gave her to him. And Rex was given to me by another aunt who had hatchlings  I'm 100% sure that Frankie and Rex were born in captibity, Benji I'm not so sure but since he has never been afraid of people I'm guessing that he wasn't wild. My guess is around 3-5 years old? I don't really know.
> ...



Those legs sure do make me wonder if your torts are actually part of the newest group named...gopherus evgoodei...those spiky front legs,,, flat boxy shell...when you rinse them off do you see any faint coloration on the shell?


----------



## NataliaTG (Jul 31, 2016)

ascott said:


> Those legs sure do make me wonder if your torts are actually part of the newest group named...gopherus evgoodei...those spiky front legs,,, flat boxy shell...when you rinse them off do you see any faint coloration on the shell?



What do you mean by faint coloration on the shell?? But now that you mention it, Frankie's shell is quite flatter than Benjamin's and Rex's... and her plastron is different... now you got me thinking! I'll investigate some more about that species!


----------



## ascott (Jul 31, 2016)

Sofíasunrise 1357841 said:


> What do you mean by faint coloration on the shell?? But now that you mention it, Frankie's shell is quite flatter than Benjamin's and Rex's... and her plastron is different... now you got me thinking! I'll investigate some more about that species!


Like a little sunrise in color..not bright orange or red..but color in the shell...you will have to water the tort to see the underlying colors...


----------



## ascott (Jul 31, 2016)

SofíaTG said:


> What do you mean by faint coloration on the shell?? But now that you mention it, Frankie's shell is quite flatter than Benjamin's and Rex's... and her plastron is different... now you got me thinking! I'll investigate some more about that species!



Benji actually has those awesome spiked legs..the spikes protrude more than lay flat/flush??


----------



## NataliaTG (Aug 2, 2016)

ascott said:


> Benji actually has those awesome spiked legs..the spikes protrude more than lay flat/flush??


His legs are a bit 'spiky'... I'll upload some more up-close pictures later today! Right now they're sleeping lol But their shells only look a bit darker when wet. No coloration...


----------

